# Cologne camping card and low emmisions



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

2 questions for you please

1 Do i need a camping card for Germany

2 Do i need a low emmision sticker for Cologne

Thanks
Neil

cant spell for toffee so emmisions is prob wrong but spellcheck says it's ok


----------



## Mrs_Zozzer (Jun 7, 2009)

You don't have to get either of them, but you could land your in trouble and cop a €40 fine if caught inside a zone without a valid 'Unwelt Zone' sticker.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

How do i get a sticker?
any idea


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Its not mandatory to get a low emission sticker, it just means you can't venture into the main city area if you haven't, there will be plenty of signs warning you, have a look here for a map of the zone...

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/mediaasset/content/pdf57/7-2.pdf

I think all the Stellplatze and campsites are outside the area, just take care you don't wander into them on your approach.

You could always get a sticker, they don't cost much, have a look at my FAQ post...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

Pete


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Koln has cunningly placed the umvelt zone inside the stellplatz and campsites. You only need a stcker if you really want to drive right into the centre.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just to further clarify;

The 3 campsites closest to the city, Camping Koln, Camping Berger and Walbad Camping - all are outside the Umweltzone.

There are also 2 stellplatze close to the city, Koln Riehl and Koln Marsdorf (P&R) - both are also outside the umweltzone.

http://www.koelntourismus.de/en/hotels-mehr/camping.html

Pete


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I would get one just in case you want to travel into a city. Not dear £5.00 I recollect. I followed this site instructions and obtained one by post but you can always get one there.
Bob45


----------

